# DirecTV Wi-Fi STB Recievers in the near future???



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, the future is open to interpretation. I'm pretty curious to see how well AT&T manages to have Wi-Fi enabled receivers. That's a lot of bandwidth to be pushing across a wireless signal. Netflix does it by downgrading quality on the fly if things get bad, and buffering several seconds' worth of programming. I sure wouldn't want DIRECTV to downsample my signal, and you can't buffer live programming.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, the future is open to interpretation. I'm pretty curious to see how well AT&T manages to have Wi-Fi enabled receivers. That's a lot of bandwidth to be pushing across a wireless signal. Netflix does it by downgrading quality on the fly if things get bad, and buffering several seconds' worth of programming. I sure wouldn't want DIRECTV to downsample my signal, and you can't buffer live programming.


As you know, I moved last week and this morning was playing around with DirecTV2PC, which was crapping out on an CBS OTA recording. 17 Mb/s was its limit through the wireless CCK. I went wired and replayed it fine, which then had me go through the whole wireless setup again, with some success. This was for one HD stream. Now I can imagine what would happen if I didn't have all my receivers connected through DECA. :eek2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, I don't know how AT&T thinks they'll do it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, I don't know how AT&T thinks they'll do it.


I'd say the "simple truth" will be "not well".
They seemed to be counting on low bit-rates and not much congestion, which in this complex with U-verse, can already be seen as a problem here with only eleven channels to work with.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

twowheelchopper said:


> I sure hope having Wi-Fi receivers are in D* near future since U-verse has their's rolling out in a couple of weeks. I have a few places in the house that I don't want to run or pay to have cables ran.
> 
> AT&T U-verse Wireless Receiver - Wirelessly Delivers Content:


hope you dont mind having a few places with occasional choppy playback. Current wireless is not quite there yet. Under optimal conditions it works, but its not anywhere near 100% reliable yet. That looks just like a rebadged Cisco gaming adapter.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, we need someone to hook this up and tell us how it does.


----------

